

Gosu 0.8.5 Released (WSDL, XSD, Properties Support) - carsongross
http://groups.google.com/group/gosu-lang/t/797b0d5e91782c49

======
roryokane
The linked Gosu JVM programming language (<http://gosu-lang.org/>) is not to
be confused with Gosu (<http://code.google.com/p/gosu/>), a cross-platform 2D
game development library for Ruby and C.

------
sambeau
Congratulations on your release. However, my life could do with a little less
XSD & WSDL in it.

~~~
akeefer
As could all of ours . . . however, many of us in the enterprise space don't
have much choice as to the form of data we have to consume from outside
services, so the point of making good low-friction tools part of the language
(with no code generation) is to let you interact with those things without
going completely insane.

